# My clear glyercin soap is cloudy, what to do?



## bigcow (Jun 6, 2011)

I made clear glyercin soap for the 1st time using M&P. The soap ended up being cloudy. What did I do wrong? How can I make it clear?

Thanks.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 7, 2011)

How hot was it when you melted the soap? Did you use a fragrance? Some can make MP soaps couldy.


----------



## nc.marula (Jun 7, 2011)

What brand of base are you using? I had clear from BB that was nothing but cloudy, which is so frustrating when your embedding! Could be temperature, if it gets too hot it ends up cloudy, or like mentioned above, some oils make it that way too.


----------



## bigcow (Jun 7, 2011)

i used orange fo. 
i heated the soap in the microwave for 30 sec. 

does the quality of the soap affect the cloudiness of the soap?


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 7, 2011)

What brand did you use? From which supplier?

Many suppliers have several types of clear soap, regular clear, extra clear, crsytal clear, super clear, etc.

The orange eo will cloud soap base though.

Take a couple oz of new soap base, do not add anything, pour it in a mold & see if it is clear. Can you read newsprint through it?

I use the super clear from Catalina. Click on this link & scroll down almost to the bottom of the page. You will see they have 3 different clear soap bases with explainations of each. http://www.essentialsbycatalina.com/sho ... .asp?id=64


----------



## LaurieS (Jun 17, 2011)

*Catalina*

They are having a great sale on the ultra clear base too!


----------

